# best way to cut steel wire cable



## burntside bob (Sep 27, 2010)

Need to fix my blast matts.
steel wire cable is 7/8 thick, need to cut several of them to make repairs.
Any experience on cutting the cables?
EZ way is better then difficult way, looking for EZ way.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Well, torches would probably set the mats on fire, so I am going with a chop saw.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Mar 16, 2010)

grinder with cutoff wheel


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

A couple of years ago I had a guy log my property. He had a skidder. It had a winch with I think 3/4" steel cable. 

Anyways the cable broke. He had a tool that held the wire so it wouldn't unravel, and cut it also.

He had it fixed in about 10 minutes. Obviously he was used to doing this.

Sorry I have no idea what the tool was, but there is a tool to do that job.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hydrolic cable cutters?


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I'll second the grinder, for a tool you're likely to already have. There are cutters specifically made for cable, but they're pricey.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

It may have been a re-bar cutter.

I think that's what it was. Now that I think about it, that would work.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

chop saw/steel wheel...nothing to this silly game....7/8" cables...10 seconds or so? maybe?


----------



## wyoming 1 (May 7, 2008)

Yep what they said. One other option is a demo saw with a metal blade.


----------



## Pearce Services (Nov 21, 2005)

Cutting wheel on a grinder, but be careful, the blade likes to grab the cable when you get near the end of the cut. I like to wrap electrical tape where I am cutting to keep the burrs in place, and prevent unraveling.

Cutting halfway through from both sides may be much safer if you can get the blade in there.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

A grinder will take forever on 7/8" thick wire, especially when you will have a hundred wires to cut. Chop saw will be the quickest.


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

I know we've cut up to #6 rebar with a skilsaw with a metal blade and it's a snap; Never done cable but the taping suggestion sounds like a real good idea. We do that all the time when cutting nylon line and then burn the ends to fuse it together.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

wyoming 1 said:


> Yep what they said. One other option is a demo saw with a metal blade.


X2, good clean cut and the core end melts nicely so it will not shred or unravel. I would tape both sides of the cable where it will be cut to help prevent unraveling.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

I work with a company that has a lattice boom crane. Every time they take the boom off to move the crane, they have to cut off a foot or so of cable off the main winch line in order to remove the block. The cable is maybe a little smaller than 7/8". Their favorite way to cut the cable is to take one of their engine drive welders, turn the heat way up, and run a puddle on the cable until it melts through. Besides being fairly quick, it has the added advantage of welding the strands together to keep the cable from unraveling.

A demo saw, or in a pinch a grinder, works good as well.

You could also buy a dedicated cable cutter, which you run the cable through, and then use a chisel which you smack with a sledge hammer to cut the cable.


----------

